# Actuator Questions For a V-plow



## northmnsledder (Jul 2, 2009)

So after searching lots of posts (this site is great BTW). I have a couple of questions about Linear Actuators for use on a V-Plow. I plan to put one actuator on each "wing" and one for the up/down.

My plow is a Polaris V-Plow with 8" "wing" extensions on each side. The stock Blade was too narrow with the wider rear tires on my Sportsman.



1. Is 100 lbs force and 500 lbs static force OK for the wings or does the static need to be higher?

And

2. Do they make a actuator that "Floats" for the down force? I want to be able to back drag with some down force, but I plow a lot of uneven surfaces and need the plow to be able to "float" when down. Or would my best option for down force be the Cycle Country down force kit and just use a winch for my up/down?

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

northmnsledder;789121 said:


> So after searching lots of posts (this site is great BTW). I have a couple of questions about Linear Actuators for use on a V-Plow. I plan to put one actuator on each "wing" and one for the up/down.
> 
> My plow is a Polaris V-Plow with 8" "wing" extensions on each side. The stock Blade was too narrow with the wider rear tires on my Sportsman.
> 
> ...


i dont think an actuator has free float. but im not 100% sure on that. I know the one that I had on my 3 point hitch didnt have a free float. if you want a free float I have an idea for you that you can fabricate of you would like. if you are interested in hearing it I will take some pics and show ya. let me know


----------



## northmnsledder (Jul 2, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;789225 said:


> i dont think an actuator has free float. but im not 100% sure on that. I know the one that I had on my 3 point hitch didnt have a free float. if you want a free float I have an idea for you that you can fabricate of you would like. if you are interested in hearing it I will take some pics and show ya. let me know


I would be interested to see what your thinking. I'm always open to ideas. You can post pics here or e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I run the Mibar system and it has worked great for me for the last 2 years and you have 3" of float for the blade.

URL for Mibar,
http://www.mibarproducts.com/index.html

also did alot of talking about actuators' in this thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022

why I don't know started talking about wing's for a plow and it morphed into a great discussion about actuator's.

hope this helps ya out.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here is what I was thinking.If you put an extension on it like this. When you put it all the way down when the plow has to drop it will have a little give in it to drop. If you have any questions let me know.


----------

